# K-27 #45 arrives on the Slate Creek Railway



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I was surprised today when the Brown truck arrived at my door a day early with my long awaited K-27!  Folks, the box on this thing is so large it practically needs wheels, and the inside carton (which is the biggest "Red Box" I've ever seen) actually has a plastic handle built into it so you can pull it out of the outer carton!  I managed to get it downstairs to the layout, and unpacked ... and man... even having seen photos, I am amazed at how good this thing looks.

This is the "K-Rex" version as enhanced by TOC ... and comes complete with RCS, Phoenix sound, and ALL of the various modifications discussed in this and other forums, meaning that the counterweights have been shimmed, the doors open fully, the first and fourth axles have been locked laterally, and in the process of installing the RCS, the entire electrical system has been replaced, including small incandescent bulbs for the marker lights, and larger ones for the headlights.... TOC also added a rear headlight at my request, and applied my decals, while he had the locomotive apart.

The result is a locomotive that runs like no other I've ever had.

On removing it from the box, I set it up on the track, and connected the plugs and drawbar... and turned on the master power.  The sound system came up, and the firebox came on... through the vent holes in the clamshell doors, the lighting effect is quite good.

The RCS handpiece is the newer one, and the locomotive runs and responds to the controller quite well.  The sound, even while I intend to customize it quite a bit, is incredible, and adds to the show... the lights are fantastic, and look just as they should.

I had time only for a short test run ... but no problems at all pulling a train at prototypical speeds.

A thread like this really needs photos... but I don't have any local ones yet.... here are a couple from the break-in run at TOC's....

http://www.lscdata.com/users/slatecreek/DSCN2561.JPG

http://www.lscdata.com/users/slatecreek/DSCN2565.JPG

The locomotive will get some shop time soon, to replace the whistle, graphite the smokebox, replace the whistle and bell cable/rope, and to add some other minor details, as well as add some real coal to the tender.  I may also add some weight to the smokebox to balance the front end a bit.... depending on how everything looks and handles.  I also plan to change the sound a bit, as I have the computer interface and cable.

A big thanks to TOC for making a fantastic looking model into a custom world class locomotive!

Now if I could just get some scenery up on the layout .... 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a beauty.....with TOC doing the modifications I'm sure it runs as good as it looks......


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto....that thing is beautiful 

Looking forward to the mods you listed.


----------

